# More pain ... lights shut off



## dadda11o (Jan 6, 2011)

I honestly feel like I can't take much more. I have been sick the past 3 days. I woke up to find the electric being shut off. My ex has flouted EVERY Court order directed at him; my attorney moved for the trial to take place ... but apparently didn't have sufficient evidence to prove his dissipation ... but neglected to ask me to look for more evidence. After trial, I found evidence not only of dissipation but fraud on his part ... my attorney refused to file ANY more paperwork. I filed a motion and it was turned down ... although I believe I still have appeal rights. Turns out the ex has had a severe gambling problem and his efforts to hide that and keep as much for himself as possible have led him to some dastardly deeds. He is supposed to be responsible for our daughters' educational support. I just paid $600 to get them into classes the other day. During trial, no allocation was made of the expenses I've paid to date. I'm getting seriously behind and living in the middle of nowhere ... my car keeps dumping on me and all I can do (seemingly) is sit here and watch my life be shredded up completely. Since this is all "civil" process rather than criminal and I don't know how to scream "help" in proper legalese, there is no help. Getting a divorce doesn't give a license to destroy someone ... but that is exactly what he is doing and apparently, there isn't anything I can do to make it stop.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would get a new lawyer asap


----------



## dadda11o (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm the only "lawyer" I can afford for the moment, although I have a pro bono consult coming up. The attorney has made out a lot better than I have; she's actually gotten most of her money so far. If I could get and keep my car running reliably, I'd have another job and put this behind me AF(ast)AP. Just noticed today, she's getting something like $33/month on my unpaid balance ($2500), while the judgment he owes (for over $5k and nearly 2 years) has only garnered a fraction of that interest!


----------

